# Large Computer Desk



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Finally got the computer desk finished for a guy at work. He wanted to be able to run 2-3 monitors at a time. I couldn't back off far enough to get good overall shots since it was in my garage. Let me know what you think - good and bad.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

A couple of more images


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Todd,
Looks like you did a real nice job on it. I think your friend will be happy with it. Looks like the hardest part may be transporting it.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

It's already out. It breaks down into three major pieces, which, obviously are the two cabinets and the main desk area. Getting it into his office space in his house was a bit of a trick. I'll hopefully have better pictures once he emails them to me.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks great. Lots of open space, beautiful finish... should be no excuses for working!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice looking, sturdy, and functional. Nice job, the customer couldn't ask for more.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks both very nice and very functional. I especially think the finish looks like it turned out well. Good work!


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice work.

I like how you put some thought into the CPU tray yo krrp the computer cool.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice desk. Clean, sturdy and functional. 
Watch out for that dog, he looks like you've invaded his space.


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

Good Desk, Bad Dog (for photobombing)

Really nice, I hope mine turns out half that well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jwolf24601 said:


> Good Desk, Bad Dog (for photobombing)
> 
> Never heard that term before. Pretty funny, I like it.:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I got some pics of it in place at the guys home. There is a better broad pic of it than what I could provide in my garage.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a Grate desk .M.B.H. says she wants one .She will have to settle for one with 2 sides but I can pot a top unit one one side. I hope the customer was happy.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking desk. Nice looking dog too. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice looking desk. My only complaint is the grain is running in the wrong direction on the shelf in the pic below.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> Nice looking desk. My only complaint is the grain is running in the wrong direction on the shelf in the pic below.


Very good point. It does look kinda out of place like that. Can't remember exactly why I done it that way or if it was just an oversight.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i know he said theres a pic with a broad in it, and ill be damned there isn't a pic, ive looked twice now


----------



## rnovre (Jan 16, 2010)

It looks really great. But I was wanting a wedge type with or without an attatched hutch. Thanks for the pics though.


----------

